# Multiple Fishing Reports - Hot Ditch - HRBT - Kiptopeke - EOV Pretty Lake Pier



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

More time fishing then posting reports, so sorry for the lack of specifics! =]

06/02/08 - 600am - 10am

Fished the "Hot Ditch" - but more like the "Cold" Ditch - Water temps were about +10 degrees then other water, no fish!!!

Used almost every top/swim/sink lure I had! Jigged, bottom fished with minnows and squid, for flounder/croaker... none! Fished under high rise bridge and all around the hot ditch, and even down river a little bit....

6/04/08 (i think that's right!) - 630am-10am


Fished HRBT - about 300 yards off the rocks right before the tunnel - 18 feet water

Nice sized croakers on dead minnows - Tons of croakers! getting bigger!!! we kept about 8 nice croakers to give to friend.

--One croaker did have what appeared to be a lesion on it, remember to inspect your fish =]--

2 Flounders were caught by friend, but under 19 inches so they were released to go grow up =] (probably about 12" give or take)

Used all kinds of lures, nothing bit but something bit up on a Chesapeake bay lure - I believe the sea trout type, did not manage to set hook though =[

6/06/08 - 730am - 11am

Kiptopeke State park - in between the concrete ships

Bottom flounder rigs with squid and minnows - Nothing for a while, then 1 roundhead bit up on the squid, kept him for crab bait at a later time

Lots of lures being thrown in, brought back nothing, something bit up a saltwater wobbler (like a bucktail) but he didn't get the hook, think he bit the attached Gulp grub tail....

Moved location and tried bottom rig with fishbites bloodworm, was bringing up Roundheads left and right, but didn't keep them!


EOV Pretty Lake fishing pier - 600am-800am

Small croakers being brought up on squid - still plenty of crabs for what I saw, and schools of bait fish swimming around off the end of the pier, wasn't really a fishing trip, more of a can't sleep, bored type thing! =]

Bloodworm fishbites and Gulp camo sandworm did not bring up anything, but was getting a few taps!

I think that's all the fishing reports I have, good luck out there! =]
:fishing: and :beer: = good mix, just don't drive!


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

great report...


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Sorry forgot to add date for the EOV - it was 06/08 Sunday Morning =]

Also, Went to Lynnhaven Fishing pier - 06/06/08 to do a little night fishing, slack tide, no one caught much of anything except little croaker and some ugly crabs =]

I managed to reel in a few roundheads on squid, threw them back

i doubt it's still there but, if anyone goes out there, on right side when walking down pier the first little overhead you come too, there is some green 20lb Ande line tied to pier, attached is a bottle with weights in it, my brothers ex girlfriend (yeah i know huh, already ex...lol) was complaining that the crabs had no water, so genius me poked holes in a bottle and weighted it down to retrieve water for these crabs.... anyways! couple weights in there, you're welcome to them if they are still there =]

they'll be in a Floridas natural bottle

cheers
:fishing:


----------



## Lastone (Jun 10, 2010)

*Fished Hrbt*

6-4 to 6-6 2010

loads of croaker small to mid range size.

landed about 8 flounder all about 12" or less still to small to keep. 

croaker bitting on squid , flounder bitting of small pieces of cut croaker. tried blood worms real and artificial but no takers. going back out tonight so ill post again on the results. :fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

A post from the past


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Just missed the 2 year anniversary by 1 day. 

At least no one can say he didn't read thru the older threads before posting. 
Probably should have started from most recent and worked backwards. 

Either way....Welcome.


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

you do know flounder only have to be 18.5 inches


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

thanks for the report.I went to kipp, yesterday,didn't do much . 2sharks ,6croaker,5whiting.......just went on the wrong day .SLOW ,it was a nice day ,the wind was out of the n.west......... two heicopters hovered over the concret ships for 10 minutes,then flew away. then came back and did it agin........ did it, 5 times while i was there.


----------



## Lastone (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hrbt*

june 10 2010 

Still plenty of croaker bitting on squid and cut bait. all of them small to mid size. not much else going on at the hrbt . (although i did land a 7' fishing rod and reel thats been down there for a while, any good recipes?) 

TGIF! :fishing:


----------

